# 22-250



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright guys i need your opinions and advice. I had my mind set on getting a remington 700 sps in 22 250 this winter. Ive heard great about the gun and i have shot one in .223. My buddy comes up to me the other day and says man you can just get as great of a gun for half the price and told be to look at the stevens 200. All ive heard is good about that gun too..so im lost. is the stevens just as great of a gun or should i go with my original mind set and get the 700? any opinions or advice is great!


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

buy the remington, a better rifle, and more parts out there than you will ever need


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

BUY THE REMINGTON


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

i trust you guys know what youre talkin bout so thats what ill prob go with


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Stevens is ok for the money but the stock is pure crap on them. To actually get them to free float and stay that way you need to reinforce the forearm because it is so flimsy any amount of pressure will push it back against the barrel.

Remington all the way, especially for the money the SPS is selling for.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

REMINGTON VLS IN 243 WIN OR 223 22-250 :beer:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

neither. go with a savage. much better out of the box. you will spend another 750 to 1500 to get the remington accurized properly. not wild about the cartridge either. it burns out barrels very quickly.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

striped1 said:


> neither. go with a savage. much better out of the box. you will spend another 750 to 1500 to get the remington accurized properly. not wild about the cartridge either. it burns out barrels very quickly.


Exactly what I was going to say, you hit the nail right on the head!! :beer:

Savage I would definetely buy IMO shoots way better groups and has a nice accutrigger. Although some new Remingtons have adjustable triggers the Savage company has theirs mastered in experience. As far as the caliber, the 22-250 is a great caliber but if you get that caliber make sure to only shoot moderate velocities through it and don't go over 3800 fps because you'll be needing a new barrel faster than you could think. The .223 is a better choice for thhe moderate velociies and the number of factory bullet selection IMO. Good Luck with whatever you choose! :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

blowefosho said:


> Alright guys i need your opinions and advice. I had my mind set on getting a remington 700 sps in 22 250 this winter. Ive heard great about the gun and i have shot one in .223. My buddy comes up to me the other day and says man you can just get as great of a gun for half the price and told be to look at the stevens 200.


Your buddy either doesn't know guns or needs psychiatric help. To equate the Stevens 200 (the *CHEAPER* version of a Savage 111/11) to a Remington 700 SPS is ludicrous!!!!

For that matter, the Savage 111/11 can't carry the jock of a Remington 700 when it comes to lines, handling, or quality. Savages are generally accurate, I can say that for them, but I never had one that out shot one of my Remingtons in the same caliber.

With all due respect to Striper, his statement that a Remington 700 Varmint needs $1500 worth of gunsmithing to compare to an out of the box Savage is ridiculous. At most you might need to adjust the trigger to your liking (easily done by yourself with older 700s, a real piece of cake with the new Remington trigger, or you can pay a gunsmith $30 to do it).

I've had a bunch of both Savage and Remington HBs over the years and all shot well (sub MOA with the right load). However, the single most accurate out of the box rifle I've ever owned is my "work rifle", a LH Remington 700 VSF in 308. All I did to this rifle is adjust the trigger to 2.5lbs. Nothing, and I mean nothing, I've shot in my 51 years can touch it. This rifle is so good that I wouldn't part with it for anything.

BTW, Rather than go with the SPS, find a VS with the H-S Precision stock. Way better stock, with an aluminium bedding block. Little debate the H-S is the best factory installed stock available.

I've had a bunch of both Savages & Remintons over the years, but as I've gotten older I appreciate finer guns. So being the only Savage I own anymore is a Model 93 Varmint in 17HMR and only because it's the only LH bolt 17HMR I've ever found. At that, this Savage 93 has had it's birch 2x4 stock replaced with a custom laminate built to my specs.

My safe is, however, full of LH Remington 700's from 22-250 up to 338 Magnum. Great rifles all...


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree with NDterminator,

You cannot issue a blanket statement that a Savage rifle WILL outshoot a 700 or anything else for that matter. You simply dont know that for sure. Maybe yours did but it does not mean the next one will. Each rifle is an individual even from the same maker and there are no guarantees. You cerntainly do not need to spend 1500.00 to make a 700 shoot extremely well. The question is, more so than the rifle, how well can YOU shoot? You could have a full blown bench gun and if your skills are not equal to it, it will not shoot well. Most rifles of any make will shoot better that the shooter is capable of unless you are a "way above average shooter" anyway.

Your best bet is to choose carefully, even shoot a few different ones and pick what fits best, has the features you like..ie drop box, blind magazine, easily accesible safety switch, weight, fit, finish...and get it right the first time even if it costs a few dollars more. In the end, unless you ruin it, the rifle will outlive you and you will spend less money in the long run.

Just my .02

good luck,

Jaybic


----------



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

buy the remington, the sps has one downfall... the stock
buy an hs precision stock, drop the triger to 2.5 lbs add nice glass and you still have less money in it than you would the r700 vsf or sf II.
i work at a gun shop and i will tell you both guns are good, but the also have two different catogories, on is very eco frindly and is the only model stevens currently makes as bolt actiuon rifle, remington makes many models and the sps is their economy frindly gun. both guns are made for one reason-killing things and both are capable of doing so


----------



## Elkoholic (Oct 29, 2008)

Get a Tikka for best chance of out of the box accuracy. Don't rule out a ruger m77, good platform controled feed action. Nothing against rems....but mine have always needed work to be accurate. taht said the 700 action is probably the action most commonly used in customs.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I shoot a tikka with hot reloads approx 3900 fps I think the talk of burnin the barrel out is bs we have a remington 788 22-250 thats had thousands upon thousands of rounds and still shoots fine. Pretty sure todays guns will live longer than their owners if taken care of and as far as the remington vs. savage goes i'd take remington every time spend the extra money and get the better gun


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

The remington action is loose and flimsy and stevens is just the knock off savage. Get a savage for the reason of resale value. oh yea they also outshoot remingtons!! HAHAHA

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

